# Safe Intermediate Cycles



## TwisT (Dec 23, 2010)

*Cycle #1- Lean Mass*
Test, EQ, Primo
*
Weeks 1-6: 600mg Test E or C
Weeks 6-10: 800mg Test E or C
Week 10-12: 1,000mg Test E or C
Weeks 1-12: 600mg EQ
Weeks 7-12: 300mg Primobolan

**Cycle #2- Mass*
Test, Drol, Tren Hex (parabolan)
*
Weeks 1-6: 600mg Test E or C
Weeks 6-10: 800mg Test E or C
Week 10-12: 1,000mg Test E or C
Weeks 1-6: 100mg Anadrol
Weeks 5-11: 300mg Parabolan*


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 30, 2010)

*Basic blast and cruise*​ 
*Blast*~750-800mg Testosterone Cyp weekly. 500iu HCG twice weekly. 0.5mg Arimidex every day. 8 week duration.

*Cruise*~250-300mg Testosterone Cyp weekly. 500iu HCG twice weekly. 0.5mg Arimidex Mon, Wed, Fri. 8 week duration.

Repeat Blast and Cruise.


It is very easy to keep your gains on a blast and cruise since there is no PCT. During PCT total testosterone levels fall and cortisol is high causing loss of LBM. This will not happen with a blast and cruise. 

I have chosen testosterone only for the blast and cruise example since it is less stressful to organs and lipids than most steroids. Testosterone may be run long durations with little problems in most cases. 

Using a AI like Arimidex will control Estradiol but not decrease it too much. Only labs can dial in your AI dose.

Using HCG will keep your testes outputting Testosterone. Essentially they are never shut down so this makes recovery easier if you decide to come off Testosterone. 

*Coming off~*Use Clomid for your PCT if you decide to stop the Testosterone blast and cruise. Then get labs after the PCT. You may need to run a second course of Clomid depending on the lab results.


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Jul 26, 2011)

ANOTHER Great post from TwisT & heavyiron!!  Man you guys rock and are very knowledgeable about this stuff.  I'm hoping to start a cycle with the Testosterone E but I'm doing a lot of research for the next couple of weeks.  Keep these great posts coming!!!


----------



## acemon (Dec 9, 2011)

Damn. If it wasn't for people like you guys...We really appreciate it!! Keep it up!


----------



## Huge Tom (Feb 29, 2012)

How about Anavar and Primoblan cycle stack also safe one.


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 5, 2014)

Anymore lean mass cycle suggestions?


----------



## oldschoolman51 (Sep 13, 2014)

were is best place to purchase gh


----------

